# Need a name for a Gluten Free Bakery!!



## goodie12 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all!  I'm starting a GF bakery and I'm in some serious need of a name.  I need something UNIQUE, FUN, QUIRKY, PLAY-ON-WORDS.  I really don't want something cookie-cutter or cheeky or even something that has my first name in it.  It doesn't even need the words "Gluten Free"... I could always use it as: "Blah Blah Blah: A Gluten Free Bakery".  I have asked a lot of my family and friends and I hate to say it, but I haven't had many good ones come back.  So hopefully YOU can help me!  I have a list of names, but I don't want to steer any of you into any direction but your own.

Any ideas??  Thanks for any input.

Goodie12


----------



## antilope (May 31, 2013)

deleted.


----------



## cupcake crafter (Jul 26, 2013)

So did you find a name for your gluten free bakery?

I've got wheat, gluten and dairy intolerance so I'd be interested to know where you are and if you found a name.


----------

